# Prayer for Emily



## old blue dog (Jul 24, 2011)

I would like to ask all of you that believe in prayer and the healing power of Jesus to please say a prayer for Emily Warren. She is 8 years old and has just found out that she has Leukemia. She is in Egleston Hospital in Atlanta and started having chemo 2 days ago. She is a special little girl.


----------



## CAL (Jul 24, 2011)

got it going,knocking on the Lords door!


----------



## Melissa (Jul 24, 2011)

Prayers Sent


----------



## speedcop (Jul 24, 2011)

praying for this prescious child


----------



## BRIAN1 (Jul 24, 2011)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Ronnie T (Jul 24, 2011)

My prayers for her and all her family


----------



## Sargent (Jul 24, 2011)

sent.


----------



## Inthegarge (Jul 24, 2011)

Praying for this little one and her family. God still heals.....


----------



## HawgWild23 (Jul 24, 2011)

Prayer sent


----------



## Paymaster (Jul 24, 2011)

My Prayers are added. May God Bless her.


----------



## old blue dog (Jul 24, 2011)

Thanks for all your prayers. I know the family really appreciates it.


----------



## Jasper (Jul 25, 2011)

Prayers sent!


----------



## formula1 (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re:*

Prayers sent that the Lord will work mightly in Emily and her family.


----------



## CAL90 (Jul 26, 2011)

Prayers have been sent God is still in the healing bussiness


----------



## HawgWild23 (Jul 27, 2011)

CAL90 said:


> Prayers have been sent God is still in the healing bussiness



AMEN. and the saving bussiness.


----------



## love the woods (Jul 27, 2011)

prayers sent for this little girl, and her family.


----------



## Core Lokt (Jul 28, 2011)

prayers for Emily and her family, the Dr's too.


----------



## HawgWild23 (Aug 2, 2011)

still got yall in my prayers.


----------



## love the woods (Aug 4, 2011)

was thinking about this little girl tonight. still praying for all involved.


----------



## gtparts (Aug 5, 2011)

Prayers lifted from this corner of Woody's, also.


----------



## georgia357 (Aug 8, 2011)

Prayers sent for little Emily and her family and friends.


----------



## RPM (Aug 12, 2011)

Please keep Emily and her family in your prayers.

She had another spinal tap yesterday.  They are praying that they won't find any more cancer cells in her spinal fluid.  These are not treatable with the chemo I.V. and must be treated through spinal taps.

Her hair loss seemed to lessen yesterday.

The family is hoping that she will be able to come home for at least a few days between courses of chemo (I believe there will be 4).  It may take about 2 weeks after the first course finishes to see if her blood work is at a level where she can go home.  It takes about 10 days to bottom out then it normally takes a few more for it to come back up. 

Emily's Mom said Emily's birthday is next Saturday.
Not a great place for a young girl to turn 9 but since she is in the center of GOD's hands we trust Him for all things.

She wasn't feeling great yesterday but was as spunky as usual.

The family lives about 4 hours from the hospital so her Mom, Alisha, stays with her during the week and Eric comes up on the weekend.

They have 2 other children at home.


----------



## Inthegarge (Aug 12, 2011)

Still praying for a successful treatment and great reports.........


----------



## love the woods (Aug 12, 2011)

im still praying for the little girl, and her family. I can't even imagine what this family is going through. For some reason this family has been on my heart this week, and i will keep praying for Gods healing hand.


----------



## sniper22 (Aug 15, 2011)

How's she doing? Prayers still being offered from here.


----------



## HawgWild23 (Aug 15, 2011)

still praying


----------



## Allen Waters (Aug 15, 2011)

prayers sent


----------



## Lorri (Aug 17, 2011)

My prayers for Emily and her family - any new updates


----------



## RPM (Aug 19, 2011)

Her Dad posted this the other day on *Everything hog dog*.



eWarren19842008 said:


> *Emily is doing GREAT today. Probably the best she has done since she has been here. She is taring up some cream cheese and chives captain waffers. We have visited with the pet thereapy dogs today and have had several visitors. She had a lumbar puncture and it come back NEGATIVE! No lukemia cells in the spinal fluid. The Lord is still answering prayers! Things are still looking up and getting better. Thank You ALL for keeping us in your prayers and thoughts! God Bless!*


----------



## turk2di (Aug 20, 2011)

Prayers sent!!


----------



## HEFTY (Aug 22, 2011)

Prayers sent!!


----------



## RPM (Aug 25, 2011)

Emily was able to go home with her Mom yesterday.
She will be home for 2 weeks before going back to start the 2nd round of chemo.

One down, three to go.


----------

